# resident card



## mags&woody (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi I have had my residencia certificate for 6 years, and lately I have been asked to show a resident card. This I have never had. Is this something new and where can I get one? Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mags&woody said:


> Hi I have had my residencia certificate for 6 years, and lately I have been asked to show a resident card. This I have never had. Is this something new and where can I get one? Many thanks


You actually have neither - not a residency card nor a residency certificate (I'm assuming you're from the EU).

What you may have is a green, A4 sheet which is your certificate of registration on the foreigners list (put into English).


This A4 sheet may or may not have a 'pop out' card which is easier to keep in your wallet.

Around here they don't have the pop-out card so it's still an A4 sheet as it was everywhere until a couple of years ago.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Me too, I have been told to use my residents card for inter island traveling, (Passport is in Belfast for renewal).

Years ago we had a card with a photograph, many officials here are unaware that the old system has long since ceased, also many are unaware that those from the U.K. do not have identity cards.

When questioned why we do not have an I.D. card I reply,"Sabemos lo que somos,"


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

here it is a little bit of green paperr........just the pop out section


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if one has to get health sorted at the INSS with an S1 BEFORE signing on the list of foreigners or is it possible to do it the other way 'round? 

That is, sign on the foreigners list by proving pension income and showing S1 and then go to the INSS to sort out health cover.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Does anyone know if one has to get health sorted at the INSS with an S1 BEFORE signing on the list of foreigners or is it possible to do it the other way 'round?
> 
> That is, sign on the foreigners list by proving pension income and showing S1 and then go to the INSS to sort out health cover.


I would think you'd have to register as a resident first, proving adequate financial resource and the S1, and then go to the INSS. When we went to register our S1s at the INSS at the start of this year we were asked for our "tarjetas de residencia" as they persist in calling them, so surely you'd have to get those first?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I would think you'd have to register as a resident first, proving adequate financial resource and the S1, and then go to the INSS. When we went to register our S1s at the INSS at the start of this year we were asked for our "tarjetas de residencia" as they persist in calling them, so surely you'd have to get those first?


That's what I would have thought but it seems backwards.

You need health cover to get 'residencia' but you do that step afterwards - ah well ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

a few thoughts....

You don't have to be a registered resident in order to get a tarjeta sanitaria / SIP 

I know two under 18s who moved here with their mother a couple of months ago, who were recently issued with them (although temp cards), simply because they are under 18 - their mother isn't registered for health nor does she have a SS number - before registering as resident & going on the padrón. Afaik they still aren't registered as resident nor on the padrón, because of the requirements put on them in Dénia

I was surprised, because I had to have padrón certs when we registered - maybe the 'temp card' is the clue, & they won't get proper ones until they get all their paperwork sorted out

I suspect that it will vary from office to office when it comes to S1s. In theory, the S1 should simply be accepted as proof of right to healthcare, & I know those who have registered as resident before 'activating' the S1

However, there is anecdotal evidence that some offices insist that the S1 is activated before they accept it .

There's also the potential issue that it seems that EU citizens perhaps should be producing resident certs in order to go on the padrón (since March iirc - will look for the link later). Certainly some towns are already insisting on this.


----------

